# FS/FT 90g and 120g



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Tank still for sale...price drop again. *$400 OBO*

OK so I have decided that having two tanks ( 90g and 120g) up and running is a little to much for me right now. I have decided to sell one ( my 90g) Tank details: (pics to come)

90g: ( 4' x 2't x 18" d) has stand and matching canopy. 2x 175w MH, 4x t12-t8 lights, skimmer, wet/dry sump, overflow (external) return pump power heads ect..completely working setup. Will include live rock : 60 - 100lbs ( or more , have not weighed it all together ) and crush coral substrate and may include maroon clown and two- 3 stripped damsels. $400 obo

will be willing to make trades as part payment, corals, return pump ( 1200g/h) or W.H.Y


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

May have someone interested in the 120, too bad youre keeping it... If you decide to sell lemme know!


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah, its a hard choice, I love both tanks but I just cannot run 2 salties right now. If I sell one it has to be the smaller one so I can combine fish, corals, with the bigger tank. I would prefer to trade both and get one a little bigger, I know its probably wishfull thinking but hey its christmas so ya never know.....anybody..


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Bump, some photos added


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Bump, price lowered to $500 obo


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

You need my 150gallon


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Price drop*

TTT. Price drop to $450 obo. Would make a perfect christmas gift.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Bump. Offers?


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*bump*

About 80lbs live rock included


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

amazing deal! free bump, I can't believe this has lasted this long

Great looking tank chewie


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Bump, price drop...willing to help move and set up (within reason)


----------

